
High-Growth Wireless Charging Market Matures in 2016 - jacquesm
http://ein.iconnect007.com/index.php/article/96658/high-growth-wireless-charging-market-matures-in-2016/96661/
======
mchahn
> 10 percent of smartphones shipped this year will be capable of wireless
> charging

That doesn't sound like a mature market to me. And most of those units will
never be wirelessly charged since it requires an accessory be purchased and
requires user knowledge.

